# Quarterpipe bauen



## K3KZ (22. März 2007)

Also sers erstma!
Ich hätte mal ne Frage an euch:
Ich möcht mir ne kleine Quarter bauen(1.75-2.00m hoch)bauen.
Das Problem is,dass diese gewissen Anforderungen entsprechen muss!
Sie müsste kompakt,2m breit,und aus einfachen materialien sein,sodass man sie in 3 Handriffen auseinander hat.
Also ich hab mir des so vorgestellt,dass ich des aus n paar Paletten und ner "biegbaren" Plattedes an unsre Garagenwand stellen legen,sonst was kann.

Es muss halt auf- und abbaubar sein, weil in unsrer Garage uch "ab und zu" Autos parken 

also,greetz + thx im vorraus

Michi


PS.IcH HAB die SUFU schon benutzt,aba da kam immer nur was über FESTE rampen


----------



## [email protected] (22. März 2007)

Paletten und ne biegbare Platte?....nene, so wird das nix, da solltest du schon was ordentliches machen. Wird allerdings recht schwer dann würd ich mal behaupten. Hast du überhaupt was zum unterstellen? Sonst sind die 3 Teile relativ schnell verzogen und du hast kein Spaß mehr dran. Ich wär eher dafür den nächsten Skatepark aufzusuchen, der eine besitzt, kann ja nicht so weit sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schääf (22. März 2007)

Schau mal unter http://www.rampplans.de vielleicht findest du was...


----------



## P.2^^ (22. März 2007)

So ich hatte jetzt die Idee, dass du die Quarter in 4 Teile aufteilst (links oben, rechts oben, links unten und rechts unten) und die Oberfläche, auf der gefahren wird, bissel wie Northshore baust, aber keine großen Lücken zwischen den Brettern lässt.
Ich denke mal am besten wärs, wenn du zwei Kicker baust (wenn die Quarter 2m breit werden soll musst du halt zwei Rampen á einem Meter Breite baun,   die die gewünschte steile/steilheit (?) haben und die dann in der mitte auseinandersägst). Die Teile kannst du dann wie HIER unten auf der Seite beschrieben wird verbinden. Das Wichtigste ist der seitliche Halt, nach hinten werden die Verschlüsse ja nicht so stark belastet wenn du die Quarter an eine Wand ,,anlehnst''. Joa den Spalt in der Mitte darfst du halt auf keinen Fall so breit wie deinen Reifen bauen, da es sonst weh tun könnte. 

Naja das ist mir grad mal spontan eingefallen, aber wenn ich mir das so überlege könnte das ja klappen.  ..falls du selbst eine Quarter baust, wäre es nett wenn du, sobald du fertig bist, hier im Forum mal ein paar Fotos postest und sagst, wieviel das ungefähr gekostet hat. Dann könnte man das ja auch mal nachbauen

Gruß P.2*THUMBS UP*


----------



## paule_p2 (22. März 2007)

also aus paletten ne quartet baun geht schon... nen brett drauf is eigentlich auch nicht nötig, bloß musst du halt schaun wie du die oberen 2 palettenreihen mit der wand und miteinander verbindest, sonst fliegt dir irgendwann eine mit runter.

ach und aufbau bei der quarter hat zu 5. ne stunde gedauert.

man braucht halt nur genug paletten.


----------



## paule_p2 (22. März 2007)

also aus paletten ne quartet baun geht schon... nen brett drauf is eigentlich auch nicht nötig, bloß musst du halt schaun wie du die oberen 2 palettenreihen mit der wand und miteinander verbindest, sonst fliegt dir irgendwann eine mit runter.

ach und aufbau bei der quarter hat zu 5. ne stunde gedauert.

man braucht halt nur paletten...


----------



## IEAtDirt (27. März 2007)

Woher kriegt man so viele Paletten??? Ich will des auch mal machen


----------



## bmx1983 (28. März 2007)

paletten waren bei einer firma hinter einer garage gestanden!
mann muss sich bloss bedienen!

was mann wahrscheinlich nicht erkennen kann ist das die obersten paletten in die wand genagelt sind.

mann brauch also nur ein paar paletten (56 stck.) und dann geht die post ab.

greetz


----------



## vitag (28. März 2007)

Kannst doch nicht einfach Palletten nehmen die irgendwo bei ner Firma stehen, Euro Palletten kosten ein Haufen Geld. Wegnehmen = Diebstahl und sowas bringt unserem Sport überhaupt nix.


----------



## stephaneagle (28. März 2007)

Gleich mal den grünen Freunden bescheid sagen..

Ähm mal als Frage, 56 Stück?Ist das ein Witz?
Kein Wunder, wenn alle immer meckern über unsern Sport..


----------



## paule_p2 (29. März 2007)

vitag schrieb:


> Kannst doch nicht einfach Palletten nehmen die irgendwo bei ner Firma stehen, Euro Palletten kosten ein Haufen Geld. Wegnehmen = Diebstahl und sowas bringt unserem Sport überhaupt nix.



zu eurer info... das war an nem sonntag und wir haben die paletten auch wieder ganz lieb aufgeräumt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (29. März 2007)

Aber mal ehrlich: Das war nicht die feine englische Art, woll?!


----------



## max2910 (6. April 2010)

wenns euro paletten sind ...die ham 50 euro pfand


----------



## holmar (6. April 2010)

wahnsinn. du hast schon gesehen, dass das thema 3 jahre alt ist, oder?


----------



## RISE (6. April 2010)

Das ist doch ziemlich zeitlos.


----------



## holmar (6. April 2010)

ich weiß nicht, palettenpfand ist mit sicherheit der inflation unterworfen


----------



## Philipipo (8. April 2010)

also wir ham genug Paletten zu hause.......

ich überleg grad ob ich einfach mal raus gehe und was probiere....

wenn ich es machen sollte stell ich mal ein paar fotos rein!!

aber ich hab net so ´ne biegbare Platte -...... -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (8. April 2010)

einfach zum holzhandel um die ecke gehen und welche kaufen 
12,5mm stÃ¤rke und von einer seite auf jeden rau,sonst rutscht es euch weg 

edit: ich glaube meine platten haben pro mÂ² 40 â¬ gekostet.


----------



## Philipipo (8. April 2010)

naja 40 Euronen sind net grad billig für ´nen m²....


----------



## paule_p2 (9. April 2010)

ach die gute alte quarter... da werden erinnerungen wach


----------



## 666_BMX (23. Oktober 2010)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> also aus paletten ne quartet baun geht schon... nen brett drauf is eigentlich auch nicht nötig, bloß musst du halt schaun wie du die oberen 2 palettenreihen mit der wand und miteinander verbindest, sonst fliegt dir irgendwann eine mit runter.
> 
> ach und aufbau bei der quarter hat zu 5. ne stunde gedauert.
> 
> man braucht halt nur genug paletten.


 sieht einfach nur geil aus!!!!!


----------



## BMXingFelix (23. Oktober 2010)

Also ich und ein paar Freunde haben uns auch eine gebaut, 1,60 hoch, 2 m breit, ka wie lang, wir haben bretter übereinander gelegt, dann mit einer Stichsäge die Steigung hereingeschnitten. Dann haben wir das 3 mal wiederholt die Bretter zusammen befestigt, untereinander befestigt und dann bretter drauf, bis oben. das müsstest du nur halbieren.


----------



## DJ_BMX (24. Oktober 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG0gO8pohfM&feature=related"]YouTube        - Building a Mini Ramp[/nomedia]

Close.


----------



## Flatpro (25. Oktober 2010)

und das fällt euch nach nem halben jahr wieder ein.


----------



## PhatBiker (25. Oktober 2010)

Die Paletten Konstruktion find ich ganz schick . . .


----------



## freddeinallah (31. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab mir mit nen paar kumpel ne halfpipe gezimmert. Allerdings steht die auch fest.
du könnstest natürlich vier elemente machen und die dann mit einer wandhalterung stabilisieren. aber du müsstest dann halt imer wieder alle schrauben aufmachen.

wenn du drei Seitenwände (mit rundung) baust und daran so 15 cm kanthölzer dranmachst und vorbohrst und darauf dann ein paar 200x30 cm platten als belag festschraubst und die seitenwände dann an der wand stabilisierst müsste es eig klappen.
is dann halt nich so ne cleane rundung aber besser als paletten auf jeden fall.

alles in allem müsste das dann so um die 70 eus kosten


----------

